# επανυπολογισμός ή επαναϋπολογισμός;



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2012)

Καταρχάς να πω πως μου προξένησε μεγάλη έκπληξη που η συγκεκριμένη λέξη λείπει απ' τα σύγχρονα λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ 2012 ούτε ως λήμμα ούτε στο τμήμα των _επαν(α)-_συνθέτων, ΛΚΝ, Αντίστροφο), παρά τα χιλιάδες ευρήματα και με τον έναν τύπο και με τον άλλον (και με χωρίς διαλυτικά).
Δεύτερον, είναι περίεργο που ακόμη δεν την έπιασε τη λέξη, σε κανέναν τύπο της, ούτε το ραντάρ του ΚΕΕΟΝ. mg:
Τρίτον, είναι προφανές ότι στον συγκεκριμένο όρο το _επαν(α)-_ είναι μονόδρομος έναντι του _ανα-_ (βλ. σχετ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7273).
.
Τέλος πάντων, έχουμε και λέμε:

Στο Teleterm αναφέρεται πως ο όρος έχει περάσει στο Πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ ETR 087 (επανυπολογισμός = recalculation).
Στην ΙΑΤΕ υπάρχουν 7 σύμπλοκοι όροι με επαναϋπολογισμός = recalculation.
Στο microsoft.com το Γκουγκλ δίνει 33 _επανυπολογισμός _και 10 _επαναϋπολογισμός_.
.
Οπότε λέω να κρατήσουμε τον όρο με τους δύο παράλληλους τύπους του, και να μην με παρεξηγείτε που εμένα μου 'ρχεται ευκολότερο το να λέω _επανυπολογίζω_, _επανυπολογισμός_. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Τα επίσημα γλωσσάρια της Microsoft, εκτός από την _επανάληψη υπολογισμού_, αγαπάνε τον *επανυπολογισμό*.

Η εντολή _Recalc_ στα φύλλα υπολογισμών μού είναι γνωστή από το 1983!


----------

